# Can I trade European style options in the US market?



## shooter (25 February 2008)

Hi everyone!

My question is pretty much in the title itself. I heard that index options are usually European but I was wondering if there are any individual "American" companies with European style option. If so, where can I find the list of companies???

Thanks for your time!!


----------



## wayneL (25 February 2008)

*Re: Can I trade European style option in the US market???*



shooter said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My question is pretty much in the title itself. I heard that index options are usually European but I was wondering if there are any individual "American" companies with European style option. If so, where can I find the list of companies???
> 
> Thanks for your time!!




No, all individual company options are American style.


----------

